# submitting online for points not received



## amamba (Sep 17, 2008)

So I was on a NE regional in July from BOS - TRE and then back again for a long weekend. I didn't get my AGR points posted to my account. I waited the recommended 4 weeks, then submitted a request online. I haven't heard anything and I still don't have my points. Any suggestions? Do I just wait? Should they get back to me at some point?

My concern is that I booked this one over the phone and they mis-spelled my last name. I noticed after I printed out my ticket from the Quik-Trak machine at BON. I noticed immediately and went to the Amtrak ticket window, but the women there told me she could only deal with tickets on the downeaster and couldn't help. So I called amtrak and was told by an agent over the phone that it didn't matter, but I am still concerned.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 17, 2008)

IIRC, it's takes about 3 to 4 days for your points to show up if the online request is sucessful. On one occasion, it took me two tries via the online system to get the points to post. On another occasion, they still hadn't posted after the second try, so then I picked up the phone and got things fixed.


----------



## sechs (Sep 18, 2008)

I've never had requests submitted online post. Even your AGR number was on the tickets, I suggest calling in.


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 18, 2008)

Add me to the category of never having the online points request form work.

In the few occasions where points didn't post, I've submitted such requests perhaps two or three times each (several weeks apart), and have always had to resort to calling AGR on the phone to get it to post.


----------



## saxman (Sep 21, 2008)

It's hit or miss for me. I've taken several trips on the unreserved Hiawatha's and none of them have posted. So it looks like i'm going to have to call.


----------



## AKA (Sep 21, 2008)

Same here. Have put in two on line request and no action. I have given them over a month to take action. Looks like I will have to go to the phone. Strange thing is my wife has gotten her points for the same travel, on the same res. number. However this is the first time that I have had a problem.


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 24, 2008)

I did an AGR on-line request on Sunday for an uncredited segment, and the points posted today. Just another data point.


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Oct 3, 2008)

I always have to request my Monthy tickets points, since they do not show up automatically (because they are not scanned like regular tickets).

When I fill out the form, they always show up eventually, but usually takes 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Chatter163 (Oct 4, 2008)

I made an online inquiry a month ago and received an e-mail stating that I would receive a reply within three business days. When three weeks passed without further response, I had to call AGR. The matter was addressed immediately.

Given all of the above posts, it is obvious that there is a major bug in the AGR online system in this area.


----------



## amamba (Oct 10, 2008)

UPDATE: I finally called AGR today after submitting two online requests and faxing in the stubs. I spoke to a very nice woman who took all of my information and gave me a bonus 200 points for "good will." She said she would escalate the case and someone would get back to me within three days.


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 23, 2008)

Continuing my streak, I recently (actually, on three separate occasions over the past month) submitted a missing points request for a trip I took on the Capitol Limited last month.

I waited the requested three weeks before submitting the first one. When I did, the website said I'd get points within 48 hours. A week later, I submitted a second one, and a little over a week later, submitted the third.

If I'm not getting credit for any particular reason, it would be nice for them to tell me why (though there would be no reason for me not to get credit, since I bought the tickets the way I normally do, and did take the trip). Otherwise, I wish they wouldn't lie and tell me that I'll get credit within 48 hours if I'm actually not going to get credit at all.

Now, I'll have to call them up and ask for credit by phone.


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Oct 24, 2008)

Normally, I've had very good luck requesting point online, as I mentioned above.

Until this month. The last set of points were added in mid september, and since then nothing has shown up, including 10 assorted trips.

I'm assuming it has everything to do with the new company in charge of the point system. They apparently took over last month, or maybe this month? Clearly it seems more then coincidence that the changeover happened at the same time points stopped being credited.

I'm sure it will be fixed eventually.


----------

